# What's your personality type?



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I will simply give a link to the explanation of the Type A and B personalities.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_A_and_Type_B_personality_theory

I don't want to post a _test _for personality because I feel they don't measure up to personal experience with one's feelings. If you've done a test in the past, all the better. This poll isn't about Cardiovascular or other health risks, as this test usually is involved with. I just want to see what kind of people might listen to classical, or at least discuss it here. 

As to myself, I was taking a stress management class last semester, and proved to be Type B personality with a simple test. Checking my blood pressure today too, I had the lowest in my family, with 99/68. People say I'm very calm, and even _exude _calmness. I like being calm. 

If you care to add here, add what era(s) and genre (chamber, orchestral, opera, etc.) of music you like. There may or may not be any correlation, but it's all an experiment.

Me:
Type B
Romantic/20th Century
Orchestral, Ballet, _Some _Vocal, Solo Piano, and Flute repertoire of course


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Can you be a mix of the two?  Seriously, because I was reading that and I am competitive, and have a great sense of time, I can get annoyed with myself if I don't get something right or up to standard. That's type A. But on the other hand, I can be relaxed or lazy in regards to certain things (like school work...). I can be reflective, thinking situations through thoroughly before deciding on something, and I am (in my opinion) creative. Which is type B.

So... Which am I? 

Edit: Also, I am definitely *not* organized.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Can you be a mix of the two?  Seriously, because I was reading that and I am competitive, and have a great sense of time, I can get annoyed with myself if I don't get something right or up to standard. That's type A. But on the other hand, I can be relaxed or lazy in regards to certain things (like school work...). I can be reflective, thinking situations through thoroughly before deciding on something, and I am (in my opinion) creative. Which is type B.
> 
> So... Which am I?
> 
> Edit: Also, I am definitely *not* organized.


You may have to do a more complex test then. It happens a lot that people can have a mix of A and B, and you might even change over time. But check out what you are right now with some test.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You may have to do a more complex test then. It happens a lot that people can have a mix of A and B, and you might even change over time. But check out what you are right now with some test.


Aha, I took some test (don't know how reliable it was) and it said I am Type B. 

Edit: Forgot to mention the music; I like the Classical era most, then it's a toss up between Baroque and Romantic. I'm getting there with Modern, but it's still nowhere near my favourite. Solo and chamber music is great, orchestral and opera are ok.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Well for personality type it looks like I'm schizophrenic  there might be something in that though, as I am usually type B (lazy), but can easily become A (obsessive)... I put A anyway

I like Classical period, mostly, but not only, instrumental music. I like a fair amount of Baroque, Romantic and oldy worldy stuff as well.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I seem to be exactly the same as MV.

Edit: Forgot to mention the music; I like 20th century onwards the most (*Ligeti* in particular), then baroque, then classical. As far as composers go, my top three will always be *Ligeti,* Wagner and Nyman.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

My gut feeling was that I'm in between types A and B. I did an online test just now, and the result bears that out. I'm in the mid range in terms of their marking system. Of type A, one thing is I like people to get to the point, & am pretty truthful, or aim at that. Of type B, I am about creativity and reflection.



Huilunsoittaja said:


> ...People say I'm very calm, and even _exude _calmness. I like being calm. ...


Its people like you I like to be around. I can handle many types of people, but I like people who respect others. & part of that is not making your problem into my problem. Eg. stressing out and making the vibe go downhill.



> ...
> If you care to add here, add what era(s) and genre (chamber, orchestral, opera, etc.) of music you like. There may or may not be any correlation, but it's all an experiment....


Eras of focus is Beethoven to present, from about 1800 onwards.
Favourite genre is chamber, but I like a variety of things. Opera is my least liked genre overall, though (maybe I don't like all that drama?).


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Type A
Romantic period, 20th century as general preference.
Symphonic, concertos, chamber music, Lieder, organ works preferred, not so much solo piano and opera.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I have no personality at all. Have one once, but that was many years ago. I suspect I lost it when I did my military service.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> I have no personality at all. Have one once, but that was many years ago. I suspect I lost it when I did my military service.


Hah. Seems to me that when I did my military service I had damn little personality to lose.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Can you be a mix of the two?  Seriously, because I was reading that and I am competitive, and have a great sense of time, I can get annoyed with myself if I don't get something right or up to standard. That's type A. But on the other hand, I can be relaxed or lazy in regards to certain things (like school work...). I can be reflective, thinking situations through thoroughly before deciding on something, and I am (in my opinion) creative. Which is type B.
> 
> So... Which am I?
> 
> Edit: Also, I am definitely *not* organized.


I also feel I'm a mix of A & B I'd like to see a more complex test. I do think I'm as aggressive as A but I'm not as lackadaisical as a type B person. I was a overachiever at school and universality but was not highly competitive, I was well organized but rather relaxed about things. *ponders*

New test please.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I am certainly not a Type A ('wired').

I enjoy music from eras Renaissance to 21st C, with no pronounced favorite. Medieval not so much. I have heard quite a lot of 'modern' music I don't enjoy, but that may be because that music has not had to withstand the 'test of time'.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Type A
Classical/Romantic
Orchestral (Concertos/symphonies) Piano/violin sonatas.
Non classical rock/metal some fusion jazz


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Most of the time A, occasionally B. XX century music.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Type A/B
Romantic/20 c.
Solo piano, chamber music, orchestral


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

Definitely type B.

Contemporary, chamber and solo music


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

post a piece of music from a and b. it will help decide.


----------

